# 2nd ap attempt



## floppy (May 9, 2011)

Here are the foils from my second try at processing cut fingers. I started with 825 grams of fingers. It took 7 days to get to this point,just agitating myself. Next time i will use a bubbler I bought yesterday at wal-mart. Got 9 grams on the scale but it also is weighing the filter. On my first attemept I used 845 grams of fingers and came up with 7 grams of dried powder from hcl/cl process. I would assume these will end up around that weight. I want to thank everyone on this forum for all of their knowledge that they freely put on here for all to read. This has become a new hobby for me that I really enjoy doing.


----------



## patnor1011 (May 14, 2011)

I would love that coffee from your filter


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 7, 2011)

Floppy,

Excellent color on the foils, they look very clean.

Steve


----------



## kadriver (Sep 8, 2011)

This is what I would like to start doing.

That gold in your filter looks very nice.

What did you use for this fabulous result?

825 grams of fingers - do you mean fingers cut off of computer circuit cards?

Thanks - kadriver


----------



## stihl88 (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice and clean foils Floppy, 7g is a respectable yield for that quantity of fingers.


----------



## floppy (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you for your wonderful replies. It makes feel good about what I am doing. When I get down to just the foils I wash them in HCL until the acid no longer turns color, it stays clear. I believe that really helps clean the residual base metal out before dissolution in HCL/CL.


----------



## floppy (Sep 8, 2011)

kadriver said:


> This is what I would like to start doing.
> 
> That gold in your filter looks very nice.
> 
> ...




Kadiver

I use AP with a bubbler to do the fingers. And it was 845 gr. of closely trimmed fingers.

edit: Sorry Kadiver I got these foils before I started using a bubbler. I still used AP at this time but I aggresively agitated the fingers 2 to three times a day. It took about 10 days to get these foils at that time. The bubbler has really helped out the whole process. I don't even agitate anymore(however I think that doing so with a bubbler would probably speed it up even more). I just put them in the acid bath and come back 3 to 4 days later and pour off the acid and reap the rewards.


----------

